# Px4 Storm. Black only?



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

For my very first handgun purchase I'm really interested in the Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm. It's a tossup with the Walther P99, maybe I'll get both.

One question though, some pictures I see of the Px4 look like the barrel is black chrome'ish which looks really nice.

Like this,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:PX4Storm.jpg

Even the official website makes it look like the barrel is slightly lighter in color,
http://www.px4storm.com/index.aspx?m=53&did=57

The one I saw at the gun store the other day was solid matte black and kind of boring. Since it's for defense and occasional target practice, looks mean a lot. Are they solid black only?


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

They are black only... a semi reflective surface that gives you the appearance that you see in the photo's. The reflection off the slide is more obvious due to its flat surface versus the curved surface on the rest of the gun.

It's a great weapon. I looks great, shoots great, and mine in 9mm has been 100% reliable.


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

*I LOVED the way mine LOOKED, BUT.....*

NCTexan is right on although I would suggest you try to shoot one first if possible. I loved the way the PX4 looked and felt in my hand but couldn't shoot it to save my soul! I Here's mine with an M6 and Hogue grip.









I bought the first one my local dealer received and had it for about three months before trading her off. 
YMMV. Good Luck and God Bless!

schwazche


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are 2 tone slides - but these are polished slides that people have done themselves -polishing off the finish and polishing the metal themselves.

Or, U can send the slide off to be NP3'd or hard chromed..

But from the factory - they are all black.


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been out shopping for the best price today but the cheapest one only has 10 round magazines.

I guess that means I can purchase a 17 round mag and it'll still be flush with the handle? And the 20rd mag will stick out about an inch?

Another newbie question. I suppose the manual will explain what type of ammo to use, but if not what is recommended?


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

You are correct about the magazines.

The manual does not prescribe ammunition type.... That's up to you to decide your requirements. My PX4 has handled every thing that I've run through her.

I use Blazer 115 FMJ for the range and it works great while being cheap.

There are plenty of threads debating the pluses and minuses of ammo for different purposes... and endless differing viewpoints.


----------

